# Mit FileWriter Zeilenumbruch schreiben



## Guest (10. Aug 2004)

Hi @all!

Muss Strings in eine Datei schreiben. Ich hab's vorerst mit dem Filewriter versucht.
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich jedesmal einen Zeilenumbruch machen muss, ansonsten hängt er die Strings hintereinander.
Ich hab's vorerst so versucht (siehe Code), jedoch schreibt er mir statt einen Zeilenumbruch ein Rechteck rein.



```
File fileOut = new File(destPath);
    FileWriter out = new FileWriter(fileOut);

    for (int i = 0; i < strCommands.length; i++) {
      out.write(strCommands[i]);
       
      out.write("\n"); //WARUM FUNKTIONIERT DAS NICHT?
    }

    out.close();
```


----------



## nollario (11. Aug 2004)

Nutz doch einfach einen PrintWriter:


```
PrintWriter writer = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter("blablub.txt"));
            
            writer.print("Hallo!");
            writer.println();
            writer.println();
            writer.print("Wie gehts?");
            
            writer.close();
```

Damit erzeugst Du dann so was:


```
Hallo!

Wie gehts?
```


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

Funktioniert gut.
klappt bei mir aber nur, wenn ich den pfad mit eingebe.


----------



## nollario (11. Aug 2004)

welchen pfad? den von der datei? müsste auch ohne gehen, es sei denn, du hast kein recht dort dateien zu erzeugen


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welchen pfad? den von der datei? müsste auch ohne gehen, es sei denn, du hast kein recht dort dateien zu erzeugen


ja den pfad wo die datei liegt.
sonst klappt es bei mir halt net


----------



## nollario (11. Aug 2004)

was passiert sonst? exception`? oder findest du die datei nicht?


----------



## pogo (11. Aug 2004)

er schreibt es einfach nicht rein


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2004)

Bin von allein draufgekommen, hab das aber so gemacht:


```
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(fileOut)));
```


----------



## meez (11. Aug 2004)

Du kannst dir ein Objekt sparen:


```
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new FileOutputStream(fileOUT));
```


----------

